# 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long...



## chuck_09_02_jetta (Sep 9, 2009)

New Jetta last week - now has 400 miles. Dealer says 10000 miles covered oil change interval - then he added 'might want to do one at 5000 miles' ? 
What is the collective wisdom - 5000 or 10000 miles? My daughters 2002 1.8T gets 5000 miles changes. I'm not very familiar with the 2.5 engine - waiting for my Robert Bentley manual to arrive, cause I cannot find the oil filter with the huge plastic cover.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (chuck_09_02_jetta)*

I would defiantly go with 5k service for your first oil change if not sooner. VW will only pay for the 10k which is included on the 09. Makes no since to me tho.


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (HIBB 304)*

I have to agree. I think that 10k is a little long for an oil change, but I guess that it comes down to what you want to do. Doing an oil change with a good syn oil should have no problem lasting to 5k though.


----------



## 1dot8t (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (skorost')*

I have an 09 Rabbit, I run synthetic oil and change it every 5k. But of course I still take it in for the free one on the 10's. 
My reasoning is, VW always said 5k with synthetic oil, until they started covering the oil changes, then they moved it to 10k. Sounds like to me that was a cost saving decision more than anything.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (1dot8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1dot8t* »_
VW always said 5k with synthetic oil, until they started covering the oil changes, then they moved it to 10k. Sounds like to me that was a cost saving decision more than anything. 

Not true. Rabbits have always had a recommended 10k oil change. 
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...n/us/


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

VW will spec our what is an acceptable oil change schedual. Trust them, they do alot of research on these matters and if they say you can go 10k between changes then dont worry. 
But be aware thats not to say you "cant" change at 5k , I personally have done an oil shange at 5k and at 10k and had the oil checked for degridation and particulates, there was only a 1.7% increase going from 5k oil to 10k oil... food for thought...


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (1dot8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1dot8t* »_I have an 09 Rabbit, I run synthetic oil and change it every 5k. But of course I still take it in for the free one on the 10's. 
My reasoning is, VW always said 5k with synthetic oil, until they started covering the oil changes, then they moved it to 10k. Sounds like to me that was a cost saving decision more than anything. 

Oil change is not covered in Canada (and in almost any other country but the states) and it is still recommended to do it at 10k (16k km).
It's not VW that want to save money but your dealership that want to see you crawl to there door for a useless oil change. I was sceptic too, I made several oil analysis and they all came clear. (and one oil change was overdue at 20k km)


----------



## braddub (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (chuck_09_02_jetta)*

We have been brainwashed in this country to change our oil 3months or 3,000 miles- the rest of the world waits at least 10,000 miles.
With advances in technology, our modern oil can handle extended miles between changes. VW uses synthetic oil- as long as you use the correct oil (do a search on this forum and you will see a LOT of discussion about oil) you can trust the 10,000 mile interval.
If you really want to look at the arguments for extended oil change take a look at this article for starters.
http://www.scientificamerican....ruths
Don't pay for something that you don't have to! I WISH they would have had free scheduled maintenance when I bought my Jetta!


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (chuck_09_02_jetta)*

The 1.8T is a special case where you *always* want to change the oil every 5,000 miles, even if you use synthetic. By contrast, the 2.5L engine is a much "lower stress" engine which doesn't beat up the oil with high temps and a small sump the way the 1.8T does. I've had used oil analysis done twice now, both times with 10,000 mile intervals. The analyses have both said that things are just fine and I should stick to 10k. One caveat: my car burns about 1 quart per 10,000 miles so I do top it off every now and again.
The take home message for you Chuck is that you should stick to 10k intervals once you get to 10,000 miles, but I *would* recommend changing the oil at the initial 5,000 mile point to switch out the break-in oil. But don't change it any sooner than 5k because the break-in oil needs time to do its thing. 
Side note: If you want to maximize engine life, always vary your speed during the first 1,000 miles. Do not take a long trip with the cruise control set.


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

Your dealer is full of it I think. 
1st Oil change (and service) at 5K next at 10k and then 10k intervals


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (BlixaBargeld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlixaBargeld* »_Your dealer is full of it I think. 
1st Oil change (and service) at 5K next at 10k and then 10k intervals

That was true through MY 2008. VW changed it for 09. It's still a good idea though.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_to switch out the break-in oil. But don't change it any sooner than 5k because the break-in oil needs time to do its thing. 

it's just normal oil, nothing special in the first fill from the VW factory.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (seanmcd72)*

My engine sounded different (more refined) after the first oil change. Anyway I think it's pretty common to use a slightly different oil on a new engine http://www.royalpurple.com/breakin-oil.html


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (braddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *braddub* »_We have been brainwashed in this country to change our oil 3months or 3,000 miles- the rest of the world waits at least 10,000 miles.
With advances in technology, our modern oil can handle extended miles between changes. VW uses synthetic oil- as long as you use the correct oil (do a search on this forum and you will see a LOT of discussion about oil) you can trust the 10,000 mile interval.
If you really want to look at the arguments for extended oil change take a look at this article for starters.
http://www.scientificamerican....ruths
Don't pay for something that you don't have to! I WISH they would have had free scheduled maintenance when I bought my Jetta!

Funny thing is we were talking about this at work today. You can believe what you want, but seeing cars come in on a day to day basis I can tell you I'd never let my Rabbit go over 5k, in fact most of the time I change at 4k which seems to be the sweet spot with the 2.5 engine. 
In anycase the running joke at work is about how to explain a 5k to a customer that expects service every 10k, you gotta ask the customer if they plan to keep their car past 40k miles







. 
Though if you want to believe your article go right ahead, the thought of all the timing chains, cam adjusters, and lifters after the warranty runs out has me


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (einvolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *einvolk* »_
Funny thing is we were talking about this at work today. You can believe what you want, but seeing cars come in on a day to day basis I can tell you I'd never let my Rabbit go over 5k, in fact most of the time I change at 4k which seems to be the sweet spot with the 2.5 engine. 
In anycase the running joke at work is about how to explain a 5k to a customer that expects service every 10k, you gotta ask the customer if they plan to keep their car past 40k miles







. 
Though if you want to believe your article go right ahead, the thought of all the timing chains, cam adjusters, and lifters after the warranty runs out has me









Then why do both my used oil analysis reports show very minimal wear after 10k miles?


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Then why do both my used oil analysis reports show very minimal wear after 10k miles? 

I had a 09 Rabbit, I did mine every 5k and then every 10k dealer did one free. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (chuck_09_02_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuck_09_02_jetta* »_ I'm not very familiar with the 2.5 engine - waiting for my Robert Bentley manual to arrive, cause I cannot find the oil filter with the huge plastic cover. 

There's a plastic cover underneath the front of the car that needs to be removed. You can't miss it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Then why do both my used oil analysis reports show very minimal wear after 10k miles? 

Thats a good question, like I said trust your piece of paper and I'll trust what I'm seeing firsthand. Its not like I get anything out of you going to the dealer.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (einvolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *einvolk* »_
Thats a good question, like I said trust your piece of paper and I'll trust what I'm seeing firsthand. Its not like I get anything out of you going to the dealer.

I'm an engineer and I do trust my papers. Much more than what mechanics sees firsthand.
Just my







but it seems that US dealer are trying to rip off customers since oil change are being covered. Never heard of a 5k oil change in Canada or in the EU. Oh yeah... the rest of the world got it wrong but US stealership got it right.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (einvolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *einvolk* »_
Thats a good question, like I said trust your piece of paper and I'll trust what I'm seeing firsthand. Its not like I get anything out of you going to the dealer.

It's not like Blackstone is just making up the results. What you're seeing firsthand is probably people who aren't changing it at all or using 10W30 dino instead of VW 502. Alternatively, there might be a few bad apple engines which were built on Friday afternoon and are going to wear fast no matter what OCI they're running. My car was built on Wednesday with an engine from Tuesday so I'm fine.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Don't forget it all depends on how you drive. If I never take it over 3k rpm's I could probably go 10K miles easy. But if I'm taking it to redline and holding it in gear and keeping the RPM's up all the time, I'm going to need an oil change sooner.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (chuck_09_02_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuck_09_02_jetta* »_I'm not very familiar with the 2.5 engine - waiting for my Robert Bentley manual to arrive, cause I cannot find the oil filter with the huge plastic cover. 

Here you go, with pictures.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (FlyingIan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyingIan* »_
I'm an engineer and I do trust my papers. Much more than what mechanics sees firsthand.
Just my







but it seems that US dealer are trying to rip off customers since oil change are being covered. Never heard of a 5k oil change in Canada or in the EU. Oh yeah... the rest of the world got it wrong but US stealership got it right.









When Canada and the EU get rid of their wide open spaces and Autobahns and install D.C.'s oh so efficient highways







, then maybe you'll have an argument. I'm not saying you can't go longer, just in the second worst city for traffic in the US you'd be a fool to. As for engineer vs mechanic argument, I'll take practice over theory any day.


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (1dot8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1dot8t* »_I have an 09 Rabbit, I run synthetic oil and change it every 5k. But of course I still take it in for the free one on the 10's. 
My reasoning is, VW always said 5k with synthetic oil, until they started covering the oil changes, then they moved it to 10k. Sounds like to me that was a cost saving decision more than anything. 

Not true. VW just started covering regular maintenance for the 09 + MY and the 10K intervals has always been since the MKV's came out.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_it's just normal oil, nothing special in the first fill from the VW factory.

Nope. #1 synthetic is not "normal oil" and #2 VW puts in a break in additive in the oil from the factory.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

read the manual, unless you know better then VW...


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (CorradoG602)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoG602* »_
Nope. #1 synthetic is not "normal oil" and #2 VW puts in a break in additive in the oil from the factory.

I know that it's synthetic - I'm saying there's no break-in additive. There's no additives or anything extra in the original oil of your VW.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

My rabbit is a 5 speed that I drive hard. Manual tranny bumps my revs on average compared to an automatic (I always try to rebuild motors from automatics in the 16v world) so this makes a difference. Also red lining the car with low oil pressure due to old oil sounds like a horrible idea, especially on a daily driven basis.
So in short, I don't believe I'm throwing money away with the 5k intervals and I still take advantage of my dealership oil changes at 10, 20, 30k miles.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Then why do both my used oil analysis reports show very minimal wear after 10k miles? 

How you drive and how person x drivers are completely different.
Apples to Oranges comparison....
If you want to change your oil and be within the safe limit then dont wait until 10,000 miles = 16,000 km's








I change my oil every 5,000 miles. Never opened any of my engines that looked like tar in all my life.


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_I change my oil every 5,000 miles. Never opened any of my engines that looked like tar in all my life.

I necer did either. But when I used my cars in germany I changed every 10k miles (actuually every 8k-13k as there is an oil life indicator by VW). 
And you want to tell me that the US driving is sooooo much harder on the car then German driving (Autobahn etc.)?
Brainwashed!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 10,000 mile VW covered oil change ?? Seems too long... (BlixaBargeld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlixaBargeld* »_
Brainwashed!

Id rather be brainwashed spending $40 every 5,000 miles than screwed spending $3000+ when I have this:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Amen to that!
10k is minimal. if people are running bolt ons, driving hard, etc etc... well that doesn't sound very minimalistic to me! 10k is fine for my dad who doesn't even know what the second half of his gas pedal does. I'll stick to 5k, maybe 7.5k after 30k miles.
Why would the same interval be just as good for two completely different people? With different objectives in driving. It just doesn't make sense to say oh, the manual says 10k so 10k it is... for everyone on earth... If you operate your car in every way the manual tells you to, driving economically and all, then go for it. If not then don't even bring the manual up because you're not following it and 10k interval suggestions are a moot point.
The same thing goes with people that live in dusty hot climates or extremely swampy wet ones. Use your head. Not every oil change should be performed at the same intervals. If this were the case I don't believe there would even be a business for testing oil samples. Call one of the labs that tests oil and they'll convince you in 5 minutes or less that not all oil, cars, and intervals are the same. With hard proven facts and data.



_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:01 AM 9-25-2009_


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

what motor is that??


----------

